# digital art in to sculpture



## Fivetide (Sep 9, 2014)

A few years ago I attempted to convert some hand drawn digital art in to sculpture, I have given most away to family and friends as gifts. Now my circumstances have changed and I don’t have space for the equipment to do anymore. But if they inspire anyone else to do something similar at least I achieved something.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 9, 2014)

Those are really cool. Bas-relief in wood. Is that teak or mahogany? I especially like the last... sort of classical 'Green-Man'. I've considered doing similar out of styro-foam and cement casting.


----------



## Fivetide (Sep 9, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Those are really cool. Bas-relief in wood. Is that teak or mahogany? I especially like the last... sort of classical 'Green-Man'. I've considered doing similar out of styro-foam and cement casting.



Thanks Kevin, I haven’t really shown them off to the public before, but the forums kind of an inspirational place now.
1,2,3,4,5 are American walnut, 6 is brazilin Mahogany[SUP] 7[/SUP], is Tulip wood and the frame is made of all the offcuts glued together then cast in a resin mixed with copper powder. The green man is not my design I used it as a fill for the frame, that’s from the CNC software library.


----------



## Raleigh (May 1, 2015)

How did you make these? Do you draw on the wood, then cut off the unneeded pieces then smooth out the edges?


----------

